# frage



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

1. Kann ich als mitglied auch am mittwoch die shows schon gucken??

2.wie kan ich meine profilseite einstellen??

3. wie kann ich zum admin (gewählt) werden??

Vielen Dank


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

also...

1. ich glaub du postest diese fragen im falschen subforum
2. ich weiß nicht obs mittwochs schon geht, müsstest auf der frontpage schauen ob du da weiterführende informationen findest
3. welche profilseite meinst du? dein mybuffed profil ooder das profil des forum?
4. zum admin wirst du nicht gewählt...admins, wie zb ZAM einer ist, wird man indem man in der buffed redaktion arbeitet etc
als externer kannst du "lediglich" moderator werden

salut


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2009)

Admin wirst du erst, wenn du gegen ZAM antrittst und gewinnst. Und das hat noch keiner geschafft!


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

ich meine die seite wo auch die charackter sind und soo

oh und noch was...: wie kann ich das machen das auf der seite bei spielzeit steht das z.B ich fast ein jahr gw spiele??


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Admin wirst du erst, wenn du gegen ZAM antrittst und gewinnst. Und das hat noch keiner geschafft!


ob dieser kampf auf leben und tod als live buffed show ausgestrahlt wird? xD


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

ich meinte ja eigentlich auch moderator^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

hm...moderator wird man indem man sich einen guten ruf erarbeitet hat und kompetenz erwiesen hat
dann muss man sich nur noch als mod bewerben oder von einem mod/admin/buffed-mitarbeiter angesprochen werden

salut


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

im welchem forum soll ich denn solche fragen schreiben?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ob dieser kampf auf leben und tod als live buffed show ausgestrahlt wird? xD


Ich hoffe doch. Dafür würd ich sogar was zahlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

und was mach ich jez damit auf meiner seite steht wie lange ich schon gw zogge??


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> im welchem forum soll ich denn solche fragen schreiben??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im allgemeinen forum (gott und die welt)

denn das rpg subforum hat nix mit allgemeinen fragen zu tun, sondern mit fanfiction etc


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> und was mach ich jez damit auf meiner seite steht wie lange ich schon gw zogge??


dafür musst du dir das blasc tool runterladen - findest du auf der buffed.de startseite
installieren, gw spielen und das sollte es dann auch sein...


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

und was jez mit der spielzeit??^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

aso thxx^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> dann muss man sich nur noch als mod bewerben...



Wenn man schon von vorherein als Moderator ausgeschlossen werden möchte, kann man sich natürlich gern bewerben. Aber direkte Bewerbungen führen sofort zur kategorischen Ausmusterung als geeigneter Mod.  ;-)


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man schon von vorherein als Moderator ausgeschlossen werden möchte, kann man sich natürlich gern bewerben. Aber direkte Bewerbungen führen sofort zur kategorischen Ausmusterung als geeigneter Mod.  ;-)



inwiefern disqualifiziert eine initiativbewerbung einen potentiellen moderator gegenüber anderen?
und bei einer initiativbewerbung geh ich schon davon aus, dass jemand ausreichend (positive) forenpräsenz und kompetenz gezeigt hat respektive vorweisen kann...


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und bei einer initiativbewerbung geh ich schon davon aus, dass jemand ausreichend (positive) forenpräsenz und kompetenz gezeigt hat respektive vorweisen kann...



Erfahrungswert - ich gehe dann davon aus, dass er/sie diesen Posten möchte/benötigt, um bisher nicht durchgesetzte Meinungen/Ansichten mit anderen mitteln manifestieren zu können. Das ist zwar nicht der Regelfall aber hat aufgrund mehrfacher Erfahrungen diesbezüglich in unterschiedlichsten Communities in der Vergangenheit zur Einführung dieser Regel geführt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erfahrungswert - ich gehe dann davon aus, dass er/sie diesen Posten möchte/benötigt, um bisher nicht durchgesetzte Meinungen/Ansichten mit anderen mitteln manifestieren zu können. Das ist zwar nicht der Regelfall aber hat aufgrund mehrfacher Erfahrungen diesbezüglich in unterschiedlichsten Communities in der Vergangenheit zur Einführung dieser Regel geführt.


da vergibt man aber viel potential, wenn man grundsätzlich alle abweist die intiative zeigen...
wobei ich grundsätzlich natürlich das problem kenne, dass es viele wannabe-mods und foren-diktatoren (dies ist keine anspielung auf deinen user titel, zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibtm wodurch eine solche haltung notwendig wird, aber ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor, dass man nur aktiv bei buffed partizipieren kann indem man brav dasitzt und wartet angesprochen zu werden...
oder habe ich deine einstellung bzgl initiativbewerbungen einfach als zu "absolut" misverstanden? in dem fall ist die diskussion obsolet xD

salut=)


----------

